# Bank SInker Molds



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hilts Bank Sinker mold (2-5 oz) Used $15
Palmer Bank SInker mold (2-5 oz) $15 used

Or both FOR $20

Both Work Just Fine

Frank
Local pick only (Norfolk area)


----------

